# Would you stay married to someone who refused to communicate?



## altaclara29 (Jul 30, 2014)

If you knew the person you were married to a really nice person who provided really well for your family and had a nice sense of humor but could only express feelings through non verbal signals (ie, dry humping you or groping your breasts while you try to change clothes) would you stay married? I've tried several times to get my husband to open up on a very remedial level to no avail. Any suggestions?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

No, in response to your title question.

As far as your request for suggestions, you've had feedback in about three other threads. It would be best to stick with one, so people can see what else has been suggested and the responses you've given.

C


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

No.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Apparently, yes.


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

altaclara29 said:


> If you knew the person you were married to a really nice person who provided really well for your family and had a nice sense of humor but could only express feelings through non verbal signals (ie, dry humping you or groping your breasts while you try to change clothes) would you stay married? I've tried several times to get my husband to open up on a very remedial level to no avail. Any suggestions?


Where can I find the woman version of this person?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Nope.

I can't imagine trying to have an emotional conversation, trying to discuss something important, and hubby starts grunting and dry-humping. He's emotionally stunted.

*A marriage counselor would have a field day with him*.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Would you stay married to someone who refused to communicate?*


The answer to this... NO!......communication is probably 75% of intimacy, take it away.. I'd feel I was suffocating.. I need the emotional response, the sweet give & take.

though nothing wrong with some non verbal groping and roaming of hands now & then.. this is flirtatious and GOOD!!... so long as he has the rest going on... if he was incapable of opening up emotionally an all the levels needed for intimacy... I would look at him as a horny deaf-mute...things would have never got off the ground... A woman just needs more than that !


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

I wouldn't say that my husband groped me and nothing else ha, but communication has never been his forte. That is generally the stereotype of men. I would have to say for my situation that my husband has grown emotionally in the near decade I've been with him and as he's gotten older. I can catch him in moods where we have great deep conversations. May not always be about relationships, but maybe politics or social issues. Or maybe we see something on the news and ask "what do you think about that?" or "what would you do in that situation?" He'll never be super philosophical and that's ok. I would never just sit down out of no where and say "ok, time to tell me allllllll about your feelings. Go!" That wouldn't feel natural to him. I could never imagine divorcing him over not being able to easily communicate deeply like I can. That was pretty much a part of the package when I chose to marry him.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

A resounding no. Been there and done that and never again.


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

Nope, but only after I've exhausted all reasonable efforts to communicate.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

No.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

